# Router Bit Holder



## FlyFAmerica (Jan 5, 2007)

Thought this might be useful- Wife and I were shopping at Linen 'n things and I found this kitchen sink tray made of silicone rubber about 1/2 inch thick with 1/2 inch holes. it needs a box to hold it or to sit in a drwer but for $6.99 works ok for my 1/2 inch bits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

How snug is the hole with the bit inserted? Loose fit or does the mat grip the shanks?


----------



## FlyFAmerica (Jan 5, 2007)

It's a nice slip fit-doesn't stick so you have to tug it out but isn't sloppy. It's one of those things I bought on impulse thinking it might work and did. If you've got one of those stores near you keep a 1/2 bit in your car and when you go in- try it. I'm sure other houseware stores carry the same thing. I'm always on the lookout for cross purposes in stores e.g. fly tying supplies in craft stores, hardware store for boating fittings, etc.
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 
that's a neat pickup 

Here's a link or two for it on the Net.

Sink Cushion


http://www.organize.com/sinkcushion.html?mr:referralID=ec55cbcb-3836-49d4-8e32-ec5322355798
http://www.shop.com/op/~Sink_Cushio..._4_x_1_2_-prod-31995234-41706490?sourceid=298
http://www.shop.com/op/~Sink_Cushion_Mats-prod-38472171-51076978?sourceid=298

Bj


----------

